# No PS3 video output through receiver



## Bacon Deity (Dec 19, 2009)

How do you all do?

I have a PS3 hooked up to a Pioneer VSX-519V A/V multi-channel receiver through HDMI which is connected to a Samsung LCD HDTV through HDMI as well. Now, I have audio through the 5.1 speaker system, but there seems to be a distinct lack video output in my TV!

I know that the receiver is capable of 1080p output as well as the TV having 1080p input. I even downscaled my PS3 to run on 480p in vain. No dice. I have no idea whats goin' on. On my TV it keeps saying that it's "Mode not supported." 

I would appreciate some assistance! Thank you.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you inadvertently turned off the HDMI output on the Receiver make sure that you have HDMI out selected to "yes"


----------



## Bacon Deity (Dec 19, 2009)

Looked through everything, it doesn't even have such an option to turn on/off the HDMI output.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Check the face of the receiver there may be a button there labelled HDMI out


----------



## Bacon Deity (Dec 19, 2009)

nope, nothing.... Should I just get an optical cable? I'd rather not, but... it may be my only resort?

Perhaps its some sort of settings. I've been researching for like 2 hours now with no results.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you assigned the HDMI input to the preset (H) Page 34 of the manual


----------



## Bacon Deity (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes sir! That's the first thing I did, too.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm wondering if you have a bad HDMI cable do you have a spare?


----------



## Bacon Deity (Dec 19, 2009)

They're both good cables, this I can assure you of. I've tried them both out into the TV straight from the PS3, they're both fine. And even if one wasn't fine... I don't have a spare. =P


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive run out of ideas, I am sure someone who has a PS3 can shed some light on this at some point.
I still think its the receiver not sending HDMI out.


----------



## Bacon Deity (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, if i can't get any help, i already ordered an optical cable. but it would be totally rad to figure out whats going on anyway. now my problem is the waiting. I've been waiting for parts from here and there for my home theater system since my birthday, since the 29th of last month. gah!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If you connect directly to the display and it works, I'd be contacting Pioneer support.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

An optical cable is only going to get the audio it will not carry video you will need some component cables as well for the video.


----------



## Bacon Deity (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, with some help, I got it to work... half way. I turned off the "24Hz" video playback on the PS3 and it ended up being all staticy and crackling with red dots.

tony, I'm gonna connect the PS3 through HDMI to the TV for my full 1080p video, and to the receiver with my optical for my digital 5.1 audio. hehe, I'm a noob, but not a complete noob!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Bacon Deity said:


> Well, with some help, I got it to work... half way. I turned off the "24Hz" video playback on the PS3 and it ended up being all staticy and crackling with red dots.
> 
> tony, I'm gonna connect the PS3 through HDMI to the TV for my full 1080p video, and to the receiver with my optical for my digital 5.1 audio. hehe, I'm a noob, but not a complete noob!


Have you looked into updates for the PS3 or possibly firmware on the receiver? For some reason I recall some PS3 updates changing HDMI behavior.

I recall some discussions about bad HDMI/HDCP handshaking issues... and updates sometimes helped.


----------

